# Lake Houston



## calphil

Fishing Saturday for bass/ cats - had both setup ups ready .. Found some grass beds and next thing I knew grass carp everywhere. .. Is it legal to bow fish on Houston ?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

calphil said:


> Fishing Saturday for bass/ cats - had both setup ups ready .. Found some grass beds and next thing I knew grass carp everywhere. .. Is it legal to bow fish on Houston ?


I dont believe it is. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## 3CK

calphil said:


> Fishing Saturday for bass/ cats - had both setup ups ready .. Found some grass beds and next thing I knew grass carp everywhere. .. Is it legal to bow fish on Houston ?


It is not buddy. City of Houston Annexed it as a park. Park rules state you cannot practice archery....

There was a movement awhile back to get it legalized but not sure what happened to it.


----------



## calphil

City of Houston needs to get there chit together ... Also jumped in the 3-500 range worth of woodies/mallards/gray/and teal


----------



## calphil

Guess I'll call the local warden to find out the details ... Aren't carp considered an invasive species ?


----------



## 3CK

calphil said:


> Guess I'll call the local warden to find out the details ... Aren't carp considered an invasive species ?


YEP!!!
Getting rid of them improves the water for all other species.
Something some people dont understand!


----------



## calphil

Anyone know about the petition/movement that was happening in the past ever took into any affect


----------



## texas two guns

common carp are now considered "naturalized". 
The asians are still invasive, big heads and silvers, but there shouldn't
be any down there YET.


----------



## nick220722

No bowfishing in lake houston


----------



## RAMROD1

I wonder if you could get away with using one of those slingshot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P

The crazy chit I have seen on lake Houston about dark 30 they don't need no more weapons


----------



## fin&feather

Tilapia are ruining the spawning beds, wish you could bow fish.. That shallow cut that runs under Wlh near YMCA is loaded..


----------

